# May Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As discussed at the April meet we are going to meet at The Cambridge Motel for our next meet which will be on Wednesday 19th May. This is the same place as we met on the March meet. In case any of you have lost the details then the full address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=808

I will be in touch with them shortly to find out what the food situation is like in the evenings and will post on here the outcome. As usual, would you please post here if you will be turning up or not.

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Count me in as long as Scotty's, sorry, Kate's S4 is there 

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Count me in as long as Scotty's, sorry, Kate's S4 is there
> 
> SBJ


Good man.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As always I'll do my best to attend - work depending. I'll confirm/withdraw closer to the time.

I'll ask 'er in doors if I can borrow the car. :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds good to me 

SBJ, will you have built the pedastal for Kate's S4 to be given pride of place so when it revs you can get the full monty in the mush


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, as I will (hopefully) have submitted my MSc dissertation by then, count me in as well.

Moley


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Wont be able to make the new venue this time, i'll be sunning myself in the Maldives on my honeymoon 8) 8) 8)

Have a good meet, hope to see you all at the June meet

E


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

E

is it too late to change your honemoon dates :roll: have a great time mate 8)

Graham, one more for the list m8


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

E said:


> Wont be able to make the new venue this time, i'll be sunning myself in the Maldives on my honeymoon 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Have a good meet, hope to see you all at the June meet
> 
> E


E, What do you mean you will be on your honeymoon, that is totaly out of order m8, surely you must have realised that all our meets are mid month but you still went ahead and organised your wedding to coincide with the May meet - tch, tch. :wink: 

Have a great time E and I'm sure all of the Kneesworth Crew wish you and your future wife all the very best for the future. By the way, when's your stag night :roll:

The list so far then is:
Graham
SBJ
ScoTTy
NormStrm
Moley
was


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I should of thought a bit harder about the dates, whoops, the reason for the date was I got my TT 10/05/02 engaged 10/05/03 and to be married 08/05/04, that way the important dates are together and easily remembered :wink:

The stag 'weekend' was in Marbella in March thats why I couldn't make the Sunday meet. Decided to give myself enough time between the stag and the wedding, good job I did it took me most of the week after to recover [smiley=sick2.gif]

E


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Graham et al but I can't make this one either  I shall be away on business for a few days that week  The summer is passing me by... [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We may be joined by another S4 owner (if that's ok with you guys?)

He's based on one of the US bases North of Cambridge.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds good to me - more the merrier.

Will we be able to use the drag strip @ the front of the Motel :twisted: Well I'm sure that's what Graham said it was for 

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I should be there....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think we'll be able to spot our new American friend. He's coming in a US spec Imola Yellow S4.

Somehow I don't think he'll just disappear into the crowd! :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it down. I'll see how far it is, and it'll give me a good excuse to see if the B2 works


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Count me in too pls !


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I should be there too


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm up for this one too - having a mini convoy with *Was* from M1 Junction 10  Where are you *dimitt*, maybe you fancy joining us?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

orry to say I am away on business otherwise I would love to attend. Any thoughts of having a meet on a Fri/Sat? Do you think it would be popular?Have a great meet!

Regards
Mark


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> I'm up for this one too - having a mini convoy with *Was* from M1 Junction 10  Where are you *dimitt*, maybe you fancy joining us?
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


What route are you taking? Luton, A505, Stevenage... if so, I'll meet you at Stevenage


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

MSc dissertation delivered today, so I'm a defo for this one 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

moley said:


> MSc dissertation delivered today, so I'm a defo for this one
> 
> Moley


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Well done m8, see you there.

Graham


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

clived said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for this one too - having a mini convoy with *Was* from M1 Junction 10  Where are you *dimitt*, maybe you fancy joining us?
> ...


Not sure on the route we are taking, I'll be following *Was*. I'm pretty sure we should be heading in that direction though.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Should be able to make it for the meet.
Thats not this Wednesday... right Graham?..... :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Thats not this Wednesday... right Graham?..... :wink:


 

It'll be nice to see a V6 at the meet. See you there - next Wednesday 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats right Mayur, its the Wednesday after the one you said it wasn't, I think thats clear enough. I don't want you turning up and sitting at the bar all by yourself again :roll: 

Has anyone heard from Phill (EKZ225) recently? I haven't seen him on the forum for a while but then maybe I just keep missing him :?

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> As discussed at the April meet we are going to meet at The Cambridge Motel for our next meet which will be on Wednesday 19th May. This is the same place as we met on the March meet. In case any of you have lost the details then the full address is:
> 
> The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)
> 
> ...


Just wanted to remind Mayur  and everyone that we are meeting @ the Cambridge Motel :wink:

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Just wanted to remind Mayur  and everyone that we are meeting @ the Cambridge Motel :wink:
> 
> Norman


... and that's next Wednesday - the 19th 

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Norman[/quote]
... and that's next Wednesday - the 19th 

Moley[/quote]

Oh no it's so hard sometimes  it's Wednesday WEEK the 19th  as the next Wednesday is 2 days away.

See you on the 19th May 2004 :wink:

Norman


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Just wanted to remind Mayur  and everyone that we are meeting @ the Cambridge Motel :wink:
> 
> Norman


I'm glad you posted that Norman - I may have been sitting at the bar by myself


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

No problem, just hope I remember to turn right up the A10 myself 

Norman


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

clived said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for this one too - having a mini convoy with *Was* from M1 Junction 10  Where are you *dimitt*, maybe you fancy joining us?
> ...


spot on Clive, where would be a good place to meet up on route?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I might make it. Might not have the Zed (finally time to get the damage fixed!) but if I have it, it might have a new zorst on


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> I'm up for this one too - having a mini convoy with *Was* from M1 Junction 10  Where are you *dimitt*, maybe you fancy joining us?
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


Cheers Mark, would love to join in! I;m basically in Borehamwood (junction 23 on the M25!) so not too far away!!!

What time?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for this one too - having a mini convoy with *Was* from M1 Junction 10  Where are you *dimitt*, maybe you fancy joining us?
> ...


If I'm coming, I'm coming from Hatfield... so not far away either


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

What time do we start making tracks over to Royston?

I work in Stevenage so it may be better for me to join the convoy there straight from work.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Most of us try to get there for between 7 and 7.30 but you can arrive there any time you want - you won't get put in detention if your later than that 

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

was said:


> spot on Clive, where would be a good place to meet up on route?


How about Gravely village - so when you get to the A1 (J8) rather than going up the A1, take the next exit off the roundabout a drive the mile into the village. We can then drive up through the village (runs parallel to the A1) and get on the road to Baldock / Royston from there...

Or you can just meet at my place - 2 mins from A1 J8. Let me know what you prefer.

Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can't get the car mended until 21st May, so looks like I'll be there with a battered Zed


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As far as I can make out the list of who's coming looks something like this:

Love_iTT
SBJ
ScoTTy
NormStrm
Moley
Was
Clived
XXMetal
dimitt
hutters
markTT225
Mayur
jampott

I think I've got everyone but if I have left anyone out then let me know.

So thats a week tomorrow then, thats if tomorrow is after today. But when I wake up tomorrow its going to be today - which means tomorrow night I'll be typeing this again. 

The words Day and Groundhog spring to mind :roll:

Graham


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

There is half a chance I might be in the area - can I pop along?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> There is half a chance I might be in the area - can I pop along?


DIRY

Of course you can the more the merrier [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can add "Sous 04 S4" to the list as he has confirmed his attendance.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*Garham*

Spilmah aka Sam will also be coming along


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will see what I can do, work etc permitting , but put me down as a possible


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This is the latest list so far mostly probables with a couple of maybes, 17 in total - great 

Love_iTT
SBJ 
ScoTTy 
NormStrm 
Moley 
Was 
Clived 
XXMetal 
dimitt 
hutters 
markTT225 
Mayur 
jampott 
Don't I Recognise You?
Sous 04 S4
Spilmah
Chip_iTT
Paulb 
happy days

I might bring along a few 'bits' which are clogging up my garage and have a mini car boot sale or if you also bring unwanted or spare bits we could do a swop meet 

Sorry Tim - nothing for a Z I'm afraid :wink:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Superb - 17 and counting, good job we moved venue 

I do hope they do food as I will be coming straight from work.

Norman


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Have fun you lot 

Col


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I might bring along a few 'bits' which are clogging up my garage and have a mini car boot sale or if you also bring unwanted or spare bits we could do a swop meet


ooohh... what u got Graham?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

```
[color=blue]Glad to see my name is up there :D   just got to find the new venue  :?

If anyone sees a little blue one driving around looking lost,  help me out  lol :P[/color][/color]
```


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

good grief, sorry guys, having a few technical probs with the last post lol


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Can you add me to the list uncle graham,

need a good ride out before she goes into the bodyshop

james


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No problems James, your on the list. Look forward to seeing you again 

Come on, one more and we could have 20. Where's EKZ225?

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Sorry m8, working on Wednesday night :? Gutted


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

EKZ225 said:


> Sorry m8, working on Wednesday night :? Gutted


It's ok, I'll ring it sick for you!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

EKZ225 said:


> Sorry m8, working on Wednesday night :? Gutted


Doh! And there was me relying you to make the 20. :wink: Hopefully see you at the June meet 

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Graham,

Have you got a spare 225 BAM engine, 2nd intercooler, front and rear drive shafts, Haldex unit (with controller) and a 6th gear? I'd swap my roof with heated rear windscreen 

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Blimey m8, your TTC that bad :roll: 

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will def be there  got permission from social sec to be out late, and have arranged to visit a supplier near Cambridge that afternoon . See you all there


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> This is the latest list so far mostly probables with a couple of maybes, 17 in total - great
> 
> Love_iTT
> SBJ
> ...


Just a shame I won't have my new zorst fitted, or my bodywork repaired... I'm sure you can find SOMETHING in your garage Graham.

How about an Orange LED project?  We could attach revolving orange lights like diggers have 

Oh, and the other changes since you guys last saw / drove it:

1) its been properly run in
2) it now makes a lovely noise, partly due to 1), but also my popcharger


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Im working but i'll do my best to get over for a bit. Has anyone informed the Cambridge Motel of the numbers which are going?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes I have informed them Phil, and I have even asked them to email me a menu so that I could post it up on here - that was tuesday :? still haven't got it even though I phone every night to say so :evil: I shall phone again tonight to find out what the score is.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just a shame I won't have my new zorst fitted, or my bodywork repaired... I'm sure you can find SOMETHING in your garage Graham.
> 
> How about an Orange LED project?  We could attach revolving orange lights like diggers have


How about my Mk1 version of my door mirror indicators - they've got orange LED's in them, oh no, sorry, they won't fit your car now :roll:

Anyway, I have now at long last got the menu which is:

Gammon steak Â£5.50
Battered Cod Â£6.95
Chicken Kiev Â£6.95
Scampi Â£6.95
Sirloin Steak Â£9.95
Lasagne Â£6.50
Chicken Cordon Bleu Â£6.95
Steak & Guinness pie Â£5.95
Spinach en croute (v) Â£7.50

There will also be some other things as well although I don't know what plus a good selection of starters and sweets. So hopefully Norm and Clive should be happy
:roll:

Good prices I thought.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Oh no it's so hard sometimes  it's Wednesday WEEK the 19th  as the next Wednesday is 2 days away.

See you on the 19th May 2004 :wink:

Norman[/quote]
Whoops, I've lost track of the days recently, what with my MSc dissertation and a long line of 22:00 finishes at work (for a bid) - it's been a long week 

Moley


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Does anyone know the way to the new venue from the A1, :? 
(a link to Multimap will be fine)

Thanks
 
Sam xx


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Sam, if you go to the very first part of the thread I put up a link to the map. Just keep hitting the minus sign on the map to see the A1.

Here it is again anyway:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=808

I pretty sure you live in the Sandy area so if I were you, just go through Potton, Tadlow (B1042) until you get to the A1198, go straight past the Red Lion where we normally meet until you get to the first roundabout, take the first exit, onto to next roundabout and again take the first exit which is the A10. Carry on that road for about 4-5 miles and the motel is on the left hand side. Its a low, single story building and looks a bit like a very large bungalow - bye the way - do you know why they are called Bungalows?

Because they bung a low roof on :lol:

Sorry, but it is Sunday morning :wink:

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

ROLF that was a good one for a sunday morning 

Thanks for the map, Sorry I didnt see it at the begining of the thread 

And thankyou for the directions, looking forward to seeing you all on Wednesday 

Take care

Safe driving 8) and I'll try not to take on any stray TT's 

Not that I can take on a lot in a 180 lol but I enjoyed trying anyway te, he.

Sam xx


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

clived said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > spot on Clive, where would be a good place to meet up on route?
> ...


whats the plan guys?

*Clive* i can meet you in Stevenage.and hopefully we can meet up with *mark225 *

*dimitt,* which way are you going? if you come through Luton we can cruise to Stevenage together.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I don;t mind mate... i;m basically going to jump on the m25 at junction 23 and then up for anything. Think some people are meeting at South Mimms which may be a good place!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where is the best place to meet in Stevenage *Clive*? I work off Gunnelswood road BTW, but I've no idea about the surrounding area - I just normally get on the A1 to blat-it back to Watford.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

What time is kick off please

Was - what time you setting off from Luton, I wouldn't mind tagging along if timings work out 

Trying to figure out if we need a baby sitter or not

Cheers
Bob


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*beasTTy *

welcome back , I look forward to hearing about your holiday and seeing your new beast 

How about where we all met up last time just off J10 golf club car park?

dimitt might be joining us too


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

was said:


> *beasTTy *
> 
> welcome back , I look forward to hearing about your holiday and seeing your new beast
> 
> ...


Was
Sounds good but depends on time.

I will bring the photo album

Cheers
Bob


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Is anyone coming down from the North?

If not what time do people arrive?

See you wednesday


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

XXMetal

we normally get there for 7-7:30 others arrive later, get there when you can 

we might beat the record gathering in March 04 










8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This is the latest list so far, mostly probables with a couple of maybes, 20 in total although not all TT's - still going to be a fantastic turnout though 

Love_iTT 
SBJ 
ScoTTy 
NormStrm 
Moley 
Was 
Clived 
XXMetal 
dimitt 
hutters 
markTT225 
Mayur 
jampott 
Don't I Recognise You? 
Sous 04 S4 
Spilmah 
Chip_iTT 
Paulb 
happy days
beastty

Graham


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

was said:


> *beasTTy *
> 
> welcome back , I look forward to hearing about your holiday and seeing your new beast
> 
> ...


I;m in people.... (any chance we can get a quick round of golf in too!!)

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I _might_ be able to make it - just need my pass signed by my social secretary :wink: 

P.S. anyone have a gizmo that will stop my car turning into a fly-catcher :roll: Went out for a blast last night, TT all freshly cleaned and waxed - came back with the front end looking like the fly version of the final scenes of Gallipoli


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> P.S. anyone have a gizmo that will stop my car turning into a fly-catcher :roll: Went out for a blast last night, TT all freshly cleaned and waxed - came back with the front end looking like the fly version of the final scenes of Gallipoli


had the same thing.. along with bird cr*p.... i reckon they do it on purpose

(sorry for hijacking the thread)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> 20 in total although not all TT's


Thanks for making me feel so welcome!


















:wink:

p.s. The car owner will also be with me. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Why did you read that as a negative Paul - Variety is good.

Have I got myself out of that  :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> *beasTTy *
> 
> How about where we all met up last time just off J10 golf club car park?
> 
> dimitt might be joining us too


Hi Was - if I come this could be a good place for me to meet you guys. What time will you be meeting there and will I need directions to get there from J10 or is it obvious?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll be offering rides in my diesel. Might be a bit late as I am heading up from Winchester...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I *AM* going, and driving over from Hatfield...

Unfortunately, there was no room in my car on Sunday to bring my old TTR valance, but I'll be able to bring it another week!!

Is anyone cruising over from my general direction?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So far as I know, Was and the boys are still planning to meet me in Gravely village, so we could all meet there Tim.

Was, are we still on and if so, what time?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry for delayed response, in Was's absence. We;re meeting at 6.30pm at the golf course at Junction 10 M1..

"When you get off at junction 10 you can only go one way along a dual carrageway uphill to a big round-a-bout. Take the first exit - left and after 300m you will see some traffic lights & a golf club. 
Take this left and you should us there"


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

clived said:


> So far as I know, Was and the boys are still planning to meet me in Gravely village, so we could all meet there Tim.
> 
> Was, are we still on and if so, what time?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Whereabouts in Gravely village then Clive? I'm assuming if the guys are leaving 6:30 ish from the golf course they will be @Gravely village about 6:45 - 7:00, which sounds fine to me


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark,

I reckon 7pm just outside the first pub on the left as you come into Gravely village from Stevenage. Tim, this ok with you too?

Was / Dimitt, let us know if you'll be meeting us there - 30 mins to get to Gravely should be about right.

Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Where will we be parking ?

Along the front as we did @ the Sunday meet or in the normal car park where we took the group photo ?

C U tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I checked with them last week and we can park out the front if we want to or we can park in the car park, its up to us. Although your near the bar ect if you park put the front, I think the cars look better in a line in the car park.

I suppose we can park in the car park to begin with to see the cars and then bring them to the front when it starts getting dark and we go inside.

Any thoughts?

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

clived said:


> Was / Dimitt, let us know if you'll be meeting us there - 30 mins to get to Gravely should be about right.
> 
> Clive


*Clive *
I have not been to Gravely before so might give you a call for directions when we are close.

*naughTTy* you have IM

*dimitt* cheers for your earlier post.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Norman and myself will form up in the main carpark. See you all tonight!
8) 
SBJ


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

was said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Was / Dimitt, let us know if you'll be meeting us there - 30 mins to get to Gravely should be about right.
> ...


No problem Was - although you shouldn't be able to go wrong. You'll be coming on the A602 from Hitchin (having got to Hitchin via the A505 from Luton). You'll get to the big A1M J8 roundabout, from which you'll want the 3rd exit (so get in the middle lane). 1st exit is Little Wymondley, 2nd is A1M north, 3rd is Graveley (and 4th is Stevenage - you've gone too far!). Just follow the road to Graveley for less than a mile and you'll come into the village. There are a couple of pubs on the left - we'll be outside 

This map may help: http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....0&coordsys=gb&addr1=&addr2=&addr3=&pc=&place=

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Mark,
> 
> I reckon 7pm just outside the first pub on the left as you come into Gravely village from Stevenage. Tim, this ok with you too?
> 
> ...


If this is the meet point, does anyone have the pubname / roadname / postcode for my SatNav?

And confirmation of time?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham

DaveM said he will be there too


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Mark,
> ...


Just confirm the time, now... I've found the location. Just plotted High St meets Graveley Road into the old SatNav system, so should be OK 

13.2 miles away


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If this is the meet point, does anyone have the pubname / roadname / postcode for my SatNav?
> 
> And confirmation of time?


Tim, It's High Street, Graveley. 7pm. It really is only 45 seconds from the A1 roundabout, so you can't go wrong! I'll IM you my mobile number JIC.

There are two pubs pretty much next door to each other - The George and Dragon and the Wagon and Horses - can't remeber which is which, but it doesn't matter - I'll be the one in the green TTR!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Was
Not going to be able to make it tonight afterall. Mrs B is off to the outlaws and won't be back in time.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Seems like we have us a convoy  

Graeme, is Dave going to be bringing some nice 'bits' with him tonight :roll:

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

He's bringing Glen with him, and you know Dave - always on the make :wink:

I'm sure he will bring some stuff with him.

Talking of convoy's, are you heading down the A1198 tonight? I'll be coming from Godmanchester end all the way to Royston then round to the A10.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can someone bring the some Brooklands tickets too?
SBJ


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Can someone bring the some Brooklands tickets too?
> SBJ


AFAIK we've not got them from Brooklands yet, so that'll be a no


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone bring the some Brooklands tickets too?
> ...


That's correct. We are using official Brooklands tickets, specially identified as being for the TTOC event. Brooklands are currently preparing these for us


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

hutters said:


> ...Talking of convoy's, are you heading down the A1198 tonight? I'll be coming from Godmanchester end all the way to Royston then round to the A10.


Yep, that'll be my route too. Do you want to meet at the Shell garage at Caxton Gibet roundabout at 7.00pm then? We can be sad and lonely and have a convoy of 2 :roll:

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Yep, that'll be my route too. Do you want to meet at the Shell garage at Caxton Gibet roundabout at 7.00pm then? We can be sad and lonely and have a convoy of 2 :roll:
> 
> Graham


Shell Garage at 7pm sounds fine.

Actually we could meet up with the others on the small stretch of the A505 before getting onto the A10. There's a layby between the roundabout from the A1198 and the roundabout to turn onto the A10. Clive, was, et al, any idea what time you will be getting to the A10 from the A505?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If we leave Gravely at 7:05, we should be there by 7:25 (although I do remember Was mentioning he had trouble keeping up with me on the way to AmD a little while ago...  ).


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham & I should be sat in the layby waiting for you then


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

We have a plan 

See you at 7.00 Graeme


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> If we leave Gravely at 7:05, we should be there by 7:25 (although I do remember Was mentioning he had trouble keeping up with me on the way to AmD a little while ago...  ).


I only have a slow car too


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I'LL be on the A505 about 7.20 ish, give me a toot as you go by 

Sam xx


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Folks

Yes i'm still around (very round some might say ha-ha). Will be there tonight along with a colleague from work in his new 150 roadster. Should be there between 19-19:30. Sorry Sam, will just miss you as we'll be on the A505 around 18:30-looking forward to the large gathering.

L8r
Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

WOW, WOW, WOW.   

What a turnout. I think it was 24 cars in total but I might be wrong. I would like to thank all of you for turning out tonight (especialy to the pepes who had travelled a long way) and making it one great meet. When we had all pulled over in the layby, I looked back along the line of cars and thought "and this is just a local monthly meet" and then to turn into the car park and see all the others waiting was just sheer delight.

Its a good job we changed venues for tonight because we would have had real problems trying to fit us all in at the Red Lion car park. Looking around I thought the meals weren't too bad either.

Once again, thanks to all for making the effort - excellent stuff 

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

20 TT (inc 1 latecomer), 2 S4, 1 350Z, 1 Seat TDi, yep 24 in total 

Great evening, great company as usual. Thanks once again for organising Graham.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

An excellant turn out. 8)

I like the location :
good food
large empty carpark with lighting
fast straight road in front of it
no grumpy neighbours!
easy to find
etc, etc

A good meet. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Wow!!!! what a turn out, you must be feeling VERY pleased with youself this time Graham, and so you should be. It was a fantasic turn out 

Words can not discribe what I saw as I turned into the Motel, and being on the end of the TT's that met in the layby on the A505 I got the FULL benefit as we came to out destination.

Brill night thanks again Graham.

BTW if someone can tell me how you down load photos with a post, I can post the photo that of my car in a VERY unsusal light lol.

Thanks again

Sam XX


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tip Top evening Graham - great to see so many faces new and old (and by "old" Graham, I'm not talking about you... ;-) ).

Kind of sad to leave Kneesworth, but it's brilliant that we've outgrown it :-D

Clive


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

What an excellent night! 8) 8) 8)  

It was really nice to meet such a friendly bunch of people![smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks to Dave for test driving my 225 - it's looks like I may have bought a chipped TT, which is a bit of a bonus 8)

Thanks to the chap in the S4 (sorry too many new names to remember  ) who did my alarm churp and autolock @15 mph.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to see you all, folks...

I promise next time you see the Zed it'll be:

a) clean
b) fixed

I'm giving strong consideration to getting the Wax Wizard treatment for it when it gets back from the bodyshop...

Excellent night, good to see the old faces and some new ones too 

Think ScoTTy's car sounds great, but was pleased with the noise mine made at full chat as it flew past the pub. Ta Dave


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks to all for a great night, lots of useful info and thanks to Paul for his VagCom magic.....

and Was for a great drive there and back, the car was humming when i drove home 8)

look forward to the next one...thanks organisers!!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

What a night 

Great meet. It was really good to put some faces to the names. Hopefully I should be able to make this regularly. Drive back wasn't too bad about 1 and 1/2 hours.

Thanks to Scotty for the VagCOMing my car. Is the American guy still speaking to you :wink:

Thanks for organising such a great meet Graham. Cannot wait to see the car at Christmas :wink: 

Happydays maybe see you around Lincolnshire on one of our meets.

Was what can I say.... 8) 8) 8) 8)   
I'm saving as we speak.

Hope to see you all soon.

Ben


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have to echo everyone's comments above - brilliant evening.

Great to see those I already knew, to meet those I didn't, and to _see_ the others I didn't get around to speaking to  There were _a lot_ of people there!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol:

Was - Thanks for leading us there and back (and Clive and jampott of course!) and for letting me have some of your 10 hour trial  Wish I had the money for a remap but I think it will have to wait  Those [smiley=wings.gif] eyes look fantastic - must get me some of those.

Graham - thanks for organising the meet - great choice of venue, good food and very good service.

Moley - Thanks for the video. I thought about watching it when I got home but I didn't get in 'til midnight. Hope you enjoy the new car.

Sam - I really hope you manage to post that picture of your TT in flames [smiley=fireman.gif] :lol: :wink: fantastic photo!!

Looking forward to the next meet - Thanks all
NaughTTy

P.S. Best comment of the evening - Man in pub at Graveley "Four TTs...... and that brown one round the side" :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sam - you have IM 

And me -


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Sam - I really hope you manage to post that picture of your TT in flames [smiley=fireman.gif] :lol: :wink: fantastic photo!!


So do  Its a bit wicked lol

DIRY has just IM me with instructions on how to do this, so I shall have a go when I get home from work, dont hold you breath though 

Sam xx


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

What a great evening 

the look on peoples faces when they saw 3 shiny black TTCs in convoy  cheers naughTTy & dimitt 8)

quick stop in Gravely Village to meet up with markTT225, cliveD and jampott - BTW lovely brown TT mate :lol: :lol:

a quick pic whilst the Zed was being filled up 









then on to the mini meet in the lay-by (do I look tall in this :roll: :lol: )









then a great sight pulling into the car park 8) 

















a short AVI here (2 mb) 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/w.sheikh2/TT pictures/Kneesworth May 04/

*Graham*
a big thanks for arranging a great meet 

it was nice to meet some new faces along with the regular bunch.

see you all soon


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great Piccies *Was* 8) 8)

That was a nice drive home along the A505, until we got to the Boxster doing dead-on 40 mph in the single carriageway stretch :roll:

See you all at the next meet 

Mark


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Great pic's Was.... should have taken a picture of the man trying to sell you a conservatory whilst we where waiting at the petrol stat. "..err..have a mug an soom leaflets for yor mates" [smiley=freak.gif]

again those angel eyes look 100% better in real life...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*markTT225 *
I was wondering what the hold up was.....ruddy porker drivers :roll:

*dimmit *

what a shifty looking bloke in the petrol station....will probably see him on Crimewatch soon 

*to all*
I dont think many people noticed but there was a professional photohrapher with us last night  she would like her identity kept secret (although there is a little clue on her number plate :wink: )

best picture of the night :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! Fantastic piccie Spilmah


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Great burn there Sam...you;re gonna need new tyres!!! :wink:

Was - errrr.... speachless mate!!  (you;re not the 1st to say that though....bit worrying really)

:?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Was - errrr.... speachless mate!!  (you;re not the 1st to say that though....bit worrying really)
> 
> :?


I was refering to the dodgy bloke in the petrol station


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

was said:


>


Nice one sam

See guys all you need is a 180 :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Was, your a star 

Bit of a good picky  bet I cant do it again lol

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow Sam, how did you do that  What a fantastic shot.

I'm glad that all that have replied have come back with positive comments from last night and that you all seemed to enjoy yourselves which is the main thing.

Onwards and upwards as they say, got to start thinking about the June meeting now 

Can we beat last nights performance - of course we can :wink:

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great to meet new faces and old.
Terrific turnout.
Venue is great and the choice of food excellent.
As always my thanks to Graham for organising the meet.
Till the next one... by then I'll be in the amethyst grey 3.2 ..... maybe!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry this is a bit late, but what a fantastic evening - well done Graham.

The site of 10 TTs, an S4 and errm ... oh yes a 350Z snaking into the car park - bloody marvelous 

Those two S4s looked superb - I'll post some pics shortly

.. and, at last a couple of V6s in the throng - two Papaya TTCs plus Mayur's "hire" car 

Sam - you should try something stronger to stop the hand shake  ... great pic though

NaughTTy - hope the quality of the video is okay - our TV reception isn't brilliant.

Take care all hope to see everyone next time (in my new V6  ).

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Two S4s

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/2%20Gorgeous%20S4s%20-%20trimmed~3.JPG

... and a Papaya V6 TTC

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/Papaya%20V6%20TTC~1.JPG

... very nice indeed 8)

Moley


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

What a great night,

so many tt`s

was worth the two and half hour drive home [smiley=zzz.gif]

hope 2 see you all again soon

james


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really glad you managed to post your piccy sam - told you it would look good 

Moley - the video was great - it did cross my mind that it might not have been done from a sky connection :wink: 
Managed to spot Clive, Donna and possibly Mrs Wak but think that was all. That SLR is phenominal - Can't believe how quick it did the circuit in 

Thanks again all for a fantastic night - look forward to the next one (if I can get my pass signed again :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Let me add my thanks for a superb evening Graham et al.

Mind my view driving into the car park was a single Chip-iTT taking up the full 20 spaces :wink: ace TT parking :lol:

Sam that picture is superb, hope you got my email.

Any idea what date for the next meet ?

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I didn't want to be late , although I'd had a mini-meet with pgTT on the way through Royston, pity he didn't make it to the meet tho, we would have had 21 TT (and another TTR) ... when i arrived the car park was completely empty...it was a hard decision where to park


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When is the next one anybody?     . Oh and if Spilmah is going I am definately coming along :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> When is the next one anybody?


See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26281 :wink:

Norman


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thankkies Norm's  :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

See you there Abi


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice one Graham,

A massive thank you for doing a stirling job on organising that venue  - it was great to see so many fellow enthusiasts and to be able to open your car doors comfortably without fear of knocking another car!!! I don't know if i'm speaking for myself but we must stay at this venue, even during the winter months i think Kneesworth is far too small.

Well done again and c u all at the next one-must stay longer so that i can persuade scotty to do his vagcom thing on mine!

Cheers now
Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------

